# Bryston Passive monitors and or Axiom speakers



## davidki (Mar 12, 2012)

So while looking for my new Bryston 4b3 I was given some information on the Bryston _Passive_ monitors, and did some research on the MiniT 3way monitors and they seem interesting and the specs look great... I am looking at adding another Pr of monitors in our studio for reference and the MiniT may be a good fit. I"M just starting to look. 

When I was reading some folks talk about the Company Axiom who from what I read sells a 3way similar to the MiniT and from what I understand Axiom actually produces the Bryston monitors under contract. 

I'd like to hear from folks that own, tested listened to and or bought either brand and evaluated them. My only concern due to space, I prefer a horizontal positioning of the monitors but most of these speakers because of home theater are installed in the vertical positioning. I am familiar of Bryston as a company, customer service and quality.. .I'm not up on the Axiom line (and I guess they sell only direct to the buyer). 

I am currently using a set of Mackie 824 (vertical) and a pr of Yamaha NS40's with my Bryston amp horizontally on the console. Unfortunately, there are no dealers in the are that have the Bryston Monitors and the Axiom is direct only ...so I was thinking some of you folks have experience with them.


----------

